# nappies rubbing on my babys legs....



## lucy_x

I dont know if its just because her legs are so chubby :dohh:. or if this happens to all babies, but on the inside of her legs her cloth nappies are rubbing and leaving red dry patches, Im putting cream on them and leaving her without a nappy sometimes, but will this stop?..... they look really sore...


it never happened with sposies.

:flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

What nappies are you using? Do you have a few different brands? Does it happen with them all? If it happens with different brands, I'd say that either you're doing the nappy too tight or maybe even too loose. When the legs are too loose, it can cause a bit of leakage and once the leg of the nappy is damp it can rub horribly. I do nappies so that you can easily get a couple of fingers in at the leg elastic but so that when you cycle baby's legs around, there are no gaps anywhere. If you're using BTP nappies, you could also try adjusting the rise which will make the legs bigger but still allow you to do the waist at the same tightness.


----------



## Rachel_C

Oh and my LO has mega fatty legs but we only get rubbing occasionally when I've done something wrong or on one or two brands of nappy that we no longer use.


----------



## lucy_x

iv got LL, ebay, Flip and itti... 

they all do it.

Maybe im doing them up to tight :dohh: Will have a look next time i put one on... Non of them wick and the wet doesnt ever seem to reach the leg.

shes never leaked in any of them.

You see shes really slim, so i have to do the waist tight, but shes not very wide so the bit in between the leg seems hugh! and then she has these funny little legs...

Guess i will just have to play about and see what happens :flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

My LO is the same, she has a skinny bum and waist but huge chunky thighs (she gets that bit from me unfortunately!). What works for us is doing the waist really loosely especially on Flips. We never have leaks out of the top even though you could get your whole hand in there, and the legs are fine. It's just trial and error really. What rise setting do you have your BTPs on?


----------



## lucy_x

erm, the middle one.


----------



## Rachel_C

Ahh so she's probably not ready to go up to the next one unless she's really big! I'd try doing them up looser for a start and seeing how you go. I've always found that cloth nappies don't have to be done as tight as sposies.


----------



## lucy_x

ok, thanks for that, shes not big at all really, only 16lbs and very short, and hardley no falb...just very chubby legs!

Will try doing them looser and see how it goes :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

yeah this happens to max a lot because hes slim but to make it fit i have to do it tight :rofl: 

some nappies dont do it though :dohh:


----------



## Rachel_C

Have you tried doing the waist quite loose and seeing if you get leaks? I always have the waist loose and we never have leaks by the waist. Also, if you have nappies that have poppers in a line like itti bittis or cushie tushies (rather than one above the other like Flips), you can kind of miss a snap to make them fit better. You do the thigh snap on the right setting but then instead of doing the final snap in the normal place, skip out a snap and fasten it to the next one. So instead of having snaps fastened one after the other, you have snaps with one unused one between. You can do that on both sides or just one side. You will end up with a bumpy fronted nappy but it will fit. You can do it when LO is between snaps too.


----------



## Mynx

We were finding that Evie's chubby thighs were getting sore recently, so I changed the rise on her nappies - she's been on the medium rise since we started using cloth at 7 months and now she's finally on the large rise. She's still getting the red patches where the leg elastic is, even tho I know they're not too tight (can get a finger in no problems) and there's no gaping, so I'm strip washing our nappies atm to see if it was this that was the problem.


----------



## LittlePants

The only thing I can suggest is wool or Alpaca wraps, which are very soft and never leave marks or sores. But that would mean changing your nappies as well to a 2 part system, so may not be much help.


----------



## Kaites

^^ I have to disagree with the wool comment- Emma has got major sores behind her knees where her wool shorties hit her legs and the wool is super soft :( I've had to stop using wool for a bit while it clears up.

Is your LO teething? I find that when Emma's teething she is more prone to redness when any wetness gets caught under the edge of a nappy :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

Rachel_C said:


> Have you tried doing the waist quite loose and seeing if you get leaks? I always have the waist loose and we never have leaks by the waist. Also, if you have nappies that have poppers in a line like itti bittis or cushie tushies (rather than one above the other like Flips), you can kind of miss a snap to make them fit better. You do the thigh snap on the right setting but then instead of doing the final snap in the normal place, skip out a snap and fasten it to the next one. So instead of having snaps fastened one after the other, you have snaps with one unused one between. You can do that on both sides or just one side. You will end up with a bumpy fronted nappy but it will fit. You can do it when LO is between snaps too.

Iv done this today, and the red has gone, i think i was probs doing them up to tight,cause with sposies i had to dot hem up tight so they didnt leak.

she has been teething, but that rash is differnet, teething rash is nasty :nope:


----------



## Rachel_C

Glad to hear it!


----------

